# Need help finding the right font!



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

I need exactly this font, or at least as similar as I could get..
I've been searching a bit on various font sites, but no luck..







I need the font that says Batmobile in this picture!
I'd really appreciate your help, because I'm pretty much helpless at this point..

Thank you guys/gals very much


----------



## Lord Toon (Dec 5, 2008)

BlackHawk by John Singer

I believe this is the font you are looking for. Let me know...I'm a bit of a Graphics Designer/Font Buff when it comes to these kinds of things.//


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, you're a life savior!! Thank you very very much!

I'm a graphic designer as well, but I'm bad with fonts, so I don't even recognize categories!

That was the right font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I'll ever need any other fonts, I'll be sure to contact you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## science (Dec 5, 2008)

Hot chick!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Hot chick!


She looks kinda old in face, but I'm loving the tattoos, you can see the part on the arm, looks really well made..


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought for sure you were going to edit it to a Rick Roll'n extravaganza


----------



## Lord Toon (Dec 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm a graphic designer as well, but I'm bad with fonts, so I don't even recognize categories!


Same here...I just have a good eye.//

I've been looking for a particular font myself, the elusive "Avant Garde Gothic Alternate Set" No one seems to have it, & I can't afford it either. Oh well...//


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 6, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked that font you want, man what's so expensive about that?!?!


----------



## Egonny (Dec 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Lord Toon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, well let's see... €164!!! For one font set!!!
Anyway, you might try a little trick, go to see the complete character set, set it on 72pt, download all the glyphs apart and reassemble them yourself in a font!
It's difficult, but it costs nothing.


----------



## Myke (Dec 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't mean to be offtopic, but her arm is a Tony Chavarro piece. Look him up he's a tattoo king here in the US. he does really cool cartoony work. 

Really nice guy to hang out with too.


----------

